# new...some help, please?



## Newstart (Feb 15, 2008)

I am looking to improve my diet. I spend too much time in kfc etc. so im looking for some meals i can re-heat in the microwave at work, without having dry chicken. Obviously i will be cooking at home and taking to the food to work! Can somebody give me a rough idea as to what to take?

The micro in work tends to dry chicken, hence KFC! which makes my middle bloated and full of fat 

which recipes are best guys?


----------

